# Slow yield in extraction. Any advice appreciated



## NagBeanz (Apr 2, 2021)

Current Machine - Sage Barista Express
Current grinder - Niche zero

Did my usually today. Already had the beans dialed in on Niche as I'd be using them last few days since they arrived. I do the shot manually giving a pre extraction of 6 seconds then release. Instead of normal extraction, pressure gauge went straight highest point and no coffee coming from portafilter. After about 20 seconds it starts to drip slowly out but nothing else. I thought it was strange but dialed in my beans more course a couple of times more on Niche but same result. Water that is not coming through portafilter is backchanneled into drip tray. Puck is very wet when I examine it. Water is coming from grouphead normal when I run a shot with no portafilterand flows through portafilter fine when empty portafilter is empty.

i clean machine regularly and only use bottled water so doubt limescale is an issue. I still use a descaler ever 6 months or so to flush machine. Can someone please tell me what's the issue? Is it a pressure valve maybe? Any advice would be greatly appreciated🙌


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Any chance of a video showing the possible fault ?


----------

